# Walleye Trolling



## ganzdk3 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am justwonderng if it is worth it to purchase a set of trolling rods for deeper trolling. I fish about once to twice a week on Sakajawea. Thanks for any info


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

line counters, lead core, and crank baits = walleyes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I run 10.5, 8,7 and 5 footers. Some guys I know like their 14 foot rods but to me that's just to long to enjoy fishing.

Daiwa Sealine reels are worth the money, good luck.


----------



## ganzdk3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for the helpful info


----------



## tekoutdoors.co (Dec 23, 2012)

Line counters and braided line or lead core if you need to go deep. I use 7 1/2 and 8 footers for trolling and seem to work just fine.


----------

